# ADGA Experimentals...



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ok.. So I was looking though the Bio Genetics seaman sales and they have an experimental buck that is ADGA registered listed.. 
http://www.biogenicsltd.com/e016.html

I just always thought that you couldn't register grade bucks with ADGA?? Am I wrong? Just curious


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I register all mine  It a mix up of words. 
An Experimental meaning 2 purebred parents that are registered with ADGA...all kids are registerable.
An Experimental Grade meaning only one parent is registered, doe was bred to more than one buck, etc...only doe kids are registerable. 

Section G and section H of the handbook I believe...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh! Wow cool! Thanks Jill!  good to know!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

goathiker said:


> An Experimental meaning 2 purebred parents that are registered with QUOTE]
> 
> I should actually take out that word purebred. The parents can be purebred, American, or experimental, as long as they are reg. with ADGA and are within the same 2 breeds.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks Jill!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Yup, Goathiker is right. I just bred one of my registered Nubian does to my registered Saanen buck and when she kids any kids can be registered although I was hoping she would have twin bucks so I can have a nice driving team


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Snubians!  lol!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They would definately make a cute team.
I dislike the name Nupines though. Mine are Albians


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! Albians, that's cute!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, Dru is a registered experimental. Her mother was a registered experimental 50/50 Saanen and Nubian, her dad full Nubian, so she is 75/25 but still registered just like her mom.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I knew does could be.. I just heard that with bucks you couldn't..


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't know any of them could til Goathicker educated me, her knowledge is a big reason I ended up picking Dru.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's cool that you got her  she sounds lovely 

I want to get/breed one at some point  I was thinking NuManchas  lol!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That would be cool. It would be funny if you got in between sized elf ears... Might start a whole new trend.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! 

I like the half floppy ears  too cute IMO!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like my experimental girls. They bring the best of both breeds together. I should put up some pics of them after they freshen. The one is what I consider the perfect homestead milker, easy to do anything with and sweet. Her attachments could be better but, anyone could milk her. The other is highly opinionated and is first to let me know if the hay isn't the best or the grain is 30 seconds late. They and one purebred Alpine are the only does I have left now. They will stay here forever if at all possible.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yes! Places post pics!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shh...I'm not for sure on who the mixed girls are breed to this year. At least the ears will tell me. If Guinen has a Mancha, I'm going to have to keep her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh exciting!  lol!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll get some pics this weekend and put them up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh cool! Thanks!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well I knew does could be.. I just heard that with bucks you couldn't..


I always heard this too!! I actually started to panic once my Alpine buck got my Saanen does, but now I'm ok with it. Plus, I really enjoy this cross...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

goathiker said:


> I really like my experimental girls. They bring the best of both breeds together. I should put up some pics of them after they freshen. The one is what I consider the perfect homestead milker, easy to do anything with and sweet. Her attachments could be better but, anyone could milk her. The other is highly opinionated and is first to let me know if the hay isn't the best or the grain is 30 seconds late. They and one purebred Alpine are the only does I have left now. They will stay here forever if at all possible.


Ditto! I didn't really want to breed our Alpine girls with a Nubian, but that was our only option last year; so now we have these beautiful, sweet Alpine/Nubian girls.  I just love them, and I can't wait to try their milk next year sometime.
Jill, how is their milk? I'm hoping it'll be a bit creamier than our Alpines'.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

goathiker said:


> goathiker said:
> 
> 
> > An Experimental meaning 2 purebred parents that are registered with QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Their milk is creamier. My one girl has that little tangy taste that the pure French Alpine sometimes has. I use her milk for butter, cheese, sour cream, etc. Not that it's bad to drink, my DH loves hers the best in fact. A full 1/3 of the jar raises as cream though, very fattening... The other has a little lighter sweeter milk. Very nice for drinking. This is the milk I put on the table daily. Her milk isn't as heavy and doesn't separate as easily.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Cool! Creamier milk would be great for making yogurt and stuff.  Our Am Alpines' milk is very light, hardly any cream at all, so it'll be a nice change. Maybe we'll even be able to make butter!


----------

